# Yearling Nubian Buck Weights



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

How much does your yearling Nubian bucks usually weigh?

Thanks


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Tim Pruitt commented that they gain nicely until rutt and then taper off and then when rutt is over they should gain again. Usuually it is birthwieight plus 10 lbs. a month...so a 12 month old I would guess should be somewhere around 100 lbs.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! That seems to be what my bucks are doing. I just thought that they would be bigger/heavier. They look like they should way over 100lbs but they weigh 100lbs going by the weigh tape.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Someone else commented that the weight tapes aren't 100% accurate--that on her goats, they read a little light.

Tom


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 Nubian bucks that are not quite a year old, and they weigh 125 and 115 pounds.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 2 Nubian bucks, born May 1 and May 19, 2008. In January, I taped them around 120 pounds, but I always seem to get about 20 pounds higher on the tape. Vet weighed one not long after that on her scale and he was right at 100 pounds. I don't know what they are now, but I'm certain they're more now. I'm pretty generous with the food, though, and have paid super close attention to their worm/cocci load, so they may be a little heavy for their age. They don't look it, though. I am using a rumensin medicated feed for them, and I've read that in cattle at least, it does have the effect of making them grow out a bit faster above and beyond what keeping them cocci free would do...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do remember as your animals weigh more that you have to increase the amounts of medicated grain fed for it to even get the blood level up to work. So find out how your rumensin is dosed...at 1 pound per 30 pounds of body weight etc...

Billie I moved to rumensin also on my kids. Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

I've really liked the rumensin. At the same amount of decoquinate medicated feed, I've seen drastic improvement in fecals and if they get a little higher than I like, it doesn't take nearly as much meds to get them back down. I don't like all the other feed ingredients in that feed, but there's only one way I can get it here, and for my bucks at least, I'm okay with it. When I can make a separate creep feeder for kids, I will probably like that for them, too. So far, so good!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What brand Billie? Is it a knock off of Langstons? vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

It's from the Co-Op. Here's a link to a copy of the feed tag...

http://www.motesclearcreekfarms.com/asp/articles/Feed-COOP-93461.asp

Like I say, I don't care for the look or feel of the feed (resembles alfalfa pellets rather than grain), and some of the ingredients (particularly the animal products! Yuk!) bother me, but it's the only thing with rumensin that I can get locally and my bucks have needed that. Though, I really think after looking at my pen more throughout the year that it has everything to do with terrain--poor drainage. So, ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is mine. Yours certainly has better quality products in it as far as the bottom half of your tag. I did want something with alfalfa meal in it. So you paying $15.40 pwe 50# like me  Why I am only feeding it to goatlings! Vicki

N-Timidator Goat
Medicated - For All Goats

For the prevention of Coccidiosis in goats caused by Eimera Crandallis, 
E. Christenseni and E. Ninakohlyakimovae (FOR RUMINANTS ONLY)

Active Drug Ingredient - Monensin 20 g/ton (10mg/lb)

Crude Protein (min) 15.50%
Crude Fat (min) 2.50%
Crude Fiber (max) 17.00%
Calcium (min) 0.75%
Calcium (max) 1.00%
Phosphorus (min) 0.30%
Potassium (min) 1.00%
Salt (min) 1.00%
Salt (max) 1.40%
Copper (min) 15ppm
Copper (max) 25ppm
Selenium (min) 0.30ppm 
Vitamin A (min) 10,000IU/LB

Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Roughage (20%), Grain, Plant Protein, Calcium Carbonate, Salt, Ammonium Chloride, Artificial Flavor, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D3 supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Sulfur, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Ferrous Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate and Sodium Selenite.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I started using the N-Timidator last year and really like it, other than the price.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know if it had not been for this group of gals I trust raving about it, one has used it since it was Langston formula, I would never have done this. But I have 3 week old kids here readily eating this already, they love it. I will be very very happy when tommorrow I go from 17 to 12, and then Monday from 12 to 8 and then  Go eat your new owners out of house and home on $15 feed  Vicki


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Yikes! I only pay $10.50 per 50# bag! I'm surprised more folks here don't use it. (must be those animal products!) I have to call in a couple days in advance and have them order it for me. They don't regularly stock it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You guys using rumensin remember don't use Di-Methox with it. 
Just a word of warning here READ your feed tags!
This was advice giving to me a couple years ago.

I
Quote
just got off the telephone with Associated Feeds Nutritionist, and he said we should NEVER give goats feed that has Rumensin if they are being fed a product that contains Decoxx. In fact, he said it is AGAINST THE LAW. My vet says the two drugs interact, and can kill the goat, but I had no idea it would be illegal.

More info

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_1OB?q=approved%20coccidiostats&entqr=0&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&ie=UTF-8&mode=simple&num=10&ud=1&oe=UTF-8&navid=SEARCH

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_1OB?q=rumensin&entqr=0&sort=date%3AD%3AL%3Ad1&ie=UTF-8&mode=simple&num=10&ud=1&oe=UTF-8&navid=SEARCH


----------

